# What the Hell, Red Sox?



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

My Red Sox are getting killed by the Rays for the second straight game. They're about to go down 3-1. I can't believe this. The game two 9 to 8 extra inning loss is looming large right now. :evil: 

Needless to say, it's time to Cowboy up. They did it last year when they were down 3-1 to the Indians in the ALCS, and we all know what they did to the Yankees in 2004 after being down 3-0. Hopefully we've got another one in us.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

sad, sad. i really wanted to see red sox/dodgers world series, but now its gonna be a series no one will even care about. the rays are fun to watch, as all their "stars" are up and coming, and new to this post season scene, but they all act like veterans. once my red sox are done, i guess ill have to cheer for the rays.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> sad, sad. i really wanted to see red sox/dodgers world series, but now its gonna be a series no one will even care about. the rays are fun to watch, as all their "stars" are up and coming, and new to this post season scene, but they all act like veterans. once my red sox are done, i guess ill have to cheer for the rays.


Yeah, I've got nothing against the Rays. They were definitely the best story in baseball this year. Who would have thought? I'll for sure be pulling for them if they get past the Sox (which is looking pretty likely at this point).

A Rays/Phillies series definitely won't get very good TV ratings, but I'd at least watch part of it.

Hopefully the Red Sox bats will come alive and they get some good pitching performances. David Ortiz has not been the David Ortiz we are used to seeing. Varitek and Ellsbury have been awful too. Time to wake up guys. Do or die time.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

ya the rays have been a cool story. ever since they started off lighting up the yankees, and causing all that drama, i have dept my eye on em 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree... it'll be a series hometown fans will watch and they might suck in a few other folks but I'm pretty disappointed in the Sox. Oh well... guess I'll be hunting instead of watching ball games. 8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Baseball's still on? :shock:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Baseball's still on? :shock:


Yeah fixed. Remember, all the good teams are still playing? -_O-

Sorry dude, I had to.


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Go Rays!!! :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

mjschijf said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Baseball's still on? :shock:
> ...


-/O_-

GO RED SOX


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

HELL YEAH!!!

We are back in this series baby! Down 7 to 0, seemingly down and out...don't put anything past these Red Sox. Second biggest comeback in postseason history!

Keep it going, guys. Hopefully we can use this momentum.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

that was a sweet ending. gotta love the home crowd!! keep it up sox


----------



## muley_crazy (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow that game last night was awesome. The Sox played with real passion.


----------

